# Peavey Classic 50



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So I've been looking for a second amp smaller and easier to move than my 1965 bassman head and 2X12 cabinet for practices and smaller gigs.
I was in Long and Mcquade yesterday and I happened to notice a Peavey Classic 50 It was in near perfect condition. One problem is that its a 4X10. 2 problems with that is its not small or light and generally I don't really prefer 10" speakers. I plugged in to it anyway and I was very surprised how good it sounded. The clean sound was very bassman like. Beautiful cleans and I could see that it would probably take the pedals well.
The lead channel which is for distortion, I thought was pretty awful. I can't see that being too useful. As well, I thought the reverb on it was pretty bad. It comes with a pretty nice thick amp cover. Feels like leather Which is no big deal as I'd use my Strymon Flint. It comes with a pretty nice thick amp cover. Feels like leather.
I didn't really consider it until I asked the price. They told me it was $399. It was a trade in and I could probably negotiate it down to $300 - $350. So I'm thinking for that price I can get a backup amp thats similar sounding to my main amp. Yes its heavy but for practices I can leave it there. Its a tube amp 3 12AX7, 4 EL84. Getting that for $300 or just over to me I think would be a steal. Especially with how good the clean channel sounded. Maybe down the road if I kept it I could look in to converting to 1X12 or 2X12.
I left L&M without grabbing it and went home and read up the reviews and prices. It seems that the Internet buzz considers these Peavey Classics a sleeper amp and they are highly regarded for what they bring for value.
Prices on Kijiji range from $500 to $1,000 depending on condition. The amp I saw at L&M was in pretty much mint condition. These amps were made between 1991 and 1996. So I called L&M back right away and had them put it on hold for me. I've got 3 days to make up my mind but its looking like I can't really lose by grabbing this amp. Out of all the features only the clean channel is of any use but for $300 or so I think it would be worth it. The thing that always turns me off about 10" speakers is the depth of bass. But of the amps in the past that I never kept were 210 or 3X120. The 4X10's in this amp put out a good amount of bass. Although I had the bass knob just a little past noon where it seemed about right.
Back in the mid 80's till about 90 I used to play nothing but Peavey as that was the amp of the day for country. I hadn't owned one since.
If anyone has something to say on this amp, their experience etc, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

My first tube amp was a 2x12 Classic 50, made in the USA version, paid 400 on Kijiji and it was my go to amp for just over 10 years. I gigged and recorded with it, loved it. The cleans were great and I even dug the overdrive at times, nice to be able to dial in pre/post. The reverb wasn't terrible to my ears but I was fresh to the game of gear at the time. The main problem was the size and weight, we played places where a single 12 at 15 watts would get you by, the amp was too much for me in the end. 

Great clean, loud if needed amp to keep in one place and a super pedal platform.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You might also really like a Crate Vintage Club amp. They can be found quite cheap, and the clean channel is very Bassman like. They come in 30W or 50W, and 1x12 2x12 or 1x15. The 30W 1x12 is a great little amp. It's a bit heavy, but still easy to move. My 50W 2x12 is goddamn heavy though


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one and love it. The fx loop is very good too. I agree the OD channel is crappy but I can set it up with low pregain and end up with a slightly louder channel that works for blues, especially with a pedal or 2 out front


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I have one and love it. The fx loop is very good too. I agree the OD channel is crappy but I can set it up with low pregain and end up with a slightly louder channel that works for blues, especially with a pedal or 2 out front


The OD channel can probably be tamed with a few mods, and/or a tube swap. I know my Crate is in dire need for a lower gain tube in V2. The 12ax7s are just too aggressive for a smooth OD sound.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I have one and love it. The fx loop is very good too. I agree the OD channel is crappy but I can set it up with low pregain and end up with a slightly louder channel that works for blues, especially with a pedal or 2 out front


Is yours the 4X10 version? Even though I don't like 10" speakers this one seemed to have no problems with deep bass. If I can talke them in to $300 even it could be a good little project amp. From what I could tell the clean channel would certainly fulfill the needs I have for it right now. Unfortunately its a heavy bugger but having it stay at the practice site will over all cut down the lugging as my Bassman 2X12 cabinet is a pain to move as well. Unfortunately I like big clean amps so I'll have to accept some lugging. Eventually once I recover from my the cost of my custom shop LP, I'll be looking for a decent 30 watt 1X12. Or if its worth it maybe I'll look in to modding this Peavey down to a 1X12, down the road.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They make a classic 30 head, which you can put on a 112 cab for portability.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> They make a classic 30 head, which you can put on a 112 cab for portability.


Its not that I'm searching for a Peavey classic amp per se. Just that this 4X10 is there and I can probably pick it up for $300 and its in excellent shape. All the Peavey classics I see on Kijiji are much higher priced and most in rough shape.
This C50 410 isn't exactly what I'd choose but it sounds great and for $300 I can accept the 410 speaker config and weight for now. 
If I saw a classic 30 head and 1X12 cabinet for $300 in excellent condition I'd likely not hesitate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yes, except that you won't accept the weight very long. If you want small and portable, don't throw that out the window just because this is priced well.

Or buy it, it's your call


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine is the 4x10. More bass on tap than you would reasonably need. Heavy for sure, but worth it.

Fwiw they made a head only version.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> Yes, except that you won't accept the weight very long. If you want small and portable, don't throw that out the window just because this is priced well.
> 
> Or buy it, it's your call


I've been lugging big amps all my life so its not a deal breaker. I will add a smaller amp in the next year or so for sure and possibly in 5 or 6 years smaller, lighter amps might become a way of life for me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Mine is the 4x10. More bass on tap than you would reasonably need. Heavy for sure, but worth it.


Thats what I thought when I first plugged in to it. I was surprised how much bass it put out. It didn't really sound bass anemic like the past amps I've played, 2X10 and 3X10. Have to admit that I've not really plugged in to any 4X10's since the early 80's, a couple of Super reverbs. I don't remember them being like this.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrmatt1972. Do you find your Peavey 410 beamy at all? That seems to be a complaint I've heard a couple people express. Just wondering if you have ever had problems with it being harsh or beamy out front.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I was years on the road with a classic 50 4x10 and it's a great amp. I used to close the back with a gig bag.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

amagras said:


> I was years on the road with a classic 50 4x10 and it's a great amp. I used to close the back with a gig bag.


I like that idea for more thump. I like the way my closed back bassman cabinet sounds.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've used it at low volume in studio and super loud outside and never found it to be beamy. Just recently I have been experimenting with mic placement for recording and tried the Johnny Winters trick of micing the baffle from behind. Worked pretty well. I've used it though my ragged old 212 cab with good results too. Twelves sound more rock and roll and work better with the drive channel.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Fwiw here's a little blues ditty I did yesterday. Written, recorded, mixed and mastered in about an your. I Eqed it to accentuate the high end, but it gives a good idea of the sounds it can make. Guitar was a HSS Spector/Kramer.
Listen to Brad's Slow Blues by Matt Vanderburgh #np on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmatt-vanderburgh%2Fbrads-slow-blues


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Fwiw here's a little blues ditty I did yesterday. Written, recorded, mixed and mastered in about an your. I Eqed it to accentuate the high end, but it gives a good idea of the sounds it can make. Guitar was a HSS Spector/Kramer.
> Listen to Brad's Slow Blues by Matt Vanderburgh #np on #SoundCloud
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmatt-vanderburgh%2Fbrads-slow-blues


That sounds pretty good. Is that with the 4X10 speakers? As well is that overdrive the from the lead channel?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If it's only $300 why not get someone to make you a 1x12 cab for it, or a head shell and add your own cab.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

davetcan said:


> If it's only $300 why not get someone to make you a 1x12 cab for it, or a head shell and add your own cab.


Well I don't want to spend too much money. When I spent almost 4k on my LP I was putting the idea of another amp on hold for a year or so. However seeing this amp so cheap and hearing how good it sounds I think I have no choice but to grab it and use as is. Although the ideas you propose are definitely to be considered down the road.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Those Peavey Classics are great workhorse gigging amps. At $300, I'd jump in that. I just traded my Bassman, but I loved that thick, warm sound that wattage and 4x10 gets you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That was the 410 cab, sm57 off axis on one speaker and a direct box fed by the fx loop. The main rhythm is the lead channel with a dark boost roughly at unity warming it up (Angry Troll on zero fists of anger). The other 2 guitar tracks are on the clean channel. Main rhythm is full humbucker (which is a fairly low output passive OEM EMG), other 2 tracks are humbucker with neck pickup.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So, guitarman2, did you get the amp? What do you think?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So, guitarman2, did you get the amp? What do you think?


I went back there and tried to negotiate but they wouldn't budge on the price of $399. It was probably still worth it at that price and I did think about it. I sat with it for another hour playing but digging in to it more I could reveal what I don't like about 10" speakers. So I passed on it. I looked on Kijiji and the cheapest 2X12 Classic 50 I could find is in Oshawa at a pawn shop for $599. I think I'm going to just try to find a second 60's bassman head and have a 1X12 cabinet built or if in the meantime I can find someone selling a 60's or early 70's bassman head that they've put in to a 1X12 cab I might consider that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My first tube was a mesa. There's a 50watt peavey classic for sale same setup single15

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Why not have a 1x12 combo cab built for your existing amp? Take it to rehearsal and when you return home, just plug it into your 2x12 cab. No need to switch between head & combo cab...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Why not have a 1x12 combo cab built for your existing amp? Take it to rehearsal and when you return home, just plug it into your 2x12 cab. No need to switch between head & combo cab...


See my post above. Thats one option I am considering. As I personally do not want an impedance mismatch it limits my speaker choices greatly


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Good point on the impedance issue. 4 ohm speakers can be hard to come by.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Good point on the impedance issue. 4 ohm speakers can be hard to come by.


With that being said I did see a rare (so the owner claims) factory 8 0hm bassman (or bandmaster, can't remember) head for sale on kijiji. I have no idea if either of those heads came in 8 ohm. I'll try and find the ad again.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm. BandMaster maybe but I'm not aware of any amps with the larger OT that were 8-ohm.


----------

